# Australian Immigration Process - Time and Documents required



## gsrb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying for immigration to Australia from India and had approached one of the MARA registered agents for the same. I haven't started the process yet though.

However, I just wanted to check if someone could help me understand the whole process and the time it takes along with the documents that would be required for the whole process please?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

gsrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying for immigration to Australia from India and had approached one of the MARA registered agents for the same. I haven't started the process yet though.
> 
> However, I just wanted to check if someone could help me understand the whole process and the time it takes along with the documents that would be required for the whole process please?




I think that you have taken the right step by talking to an agent. They will help you explain the whole process in a 1-1 discussion. Much easier and simpler than doing a lot of reading. *I am not saying that you should go with an agent. Trying to imply that it is better to get a picture from someone face-to-ace*

To briefly explain the steps: All the data is available in forum or in Skillselect website SkillSelect

1) Understand Points system and estimate the points
2) Download Skilled Occupation list (SOL1 and SOL2) and arrive at your Occupation code
3) Know your assessing authority (Engineers Australia - EA, ACS - For software etc..) 
4) Learn about your assessment process (CDR, RPL, Sydney Accord), when to give IELTS, how much band required in IELTS etc.
5) Revisit the points and see how much you score and what your chances are

Good luck with the process, do drop in if you are stuck somewhere specific.
Varuni...


----------



## gsrb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you. It is ACS for sure. I have got my points evaluated and am applying for ACS now. Just want to know how much time would the whole process take till I get the visa? 

Also, what documents would be required for the whole process?

Thank you.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

gsrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you. It is ACS for sure. I have got my points evaluated and am applying for ACS now. Just want to know how much time would the whole process take till I get the visa?
> 
> ...




Great!

I do not have direct answer for ACS timelines, however can give you a shortcut.

Look into these threads:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../126991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders.html


You can find the timeline of people in their signature and many of them will be ACS. It will give a picture of how long the process takes from ACS -- IELTS -- EOI - Invite -- Visa Application -- Grant timelines.


For documents required: I saw this detail in some thread. Will try to point out.

Varuni


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Varuni, Thnx for the information. I would like to know, is it already late to apply for Skill migration? I havent done my assessment yet, wanna do it soon. Is there any possibility that new circulation will come out on July next? Please reply.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

adnanvb said:


> Hi Varuni, Thnx for the information. I would like to know, is it already late to apply for Skill migration? I havent done my assessment yet, wanna do it soon. Is there any possibility that new circulation will come out on July next? Please reply.


There will be changes in July - but no one knows how much. Atleast the qoutas will be revised and reset.
Steps given above looks good to start with.
For timeline.
- ACS is currently taking around 2 months to give result.
- IELTS takes 3 weeks to give out result.
- EOI invite depends on the points you have and ceiling and number of applicants. Usually two rounds happen each month. If you have good points and ceiling is not an issue - you would get invite in very next round!
- Applying Visa and getting grant - time between both can be anywhere starting from 1.5 months to <depends on rare issues like external checks = 6 mnths; rare issue of referred meds = 3mnths>.
General timeline is 2 months for grant if everything is okay! This was for 189; for 190 it will be a bit early, but State sponsorship step will be added which is different for different State.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> There will be changes in July - but no one knows how much. Atleast the qoutas will be revised and reset.
> Steps given above looks good to start with.
> For timeline.
> - ACS is currently taking around 2 months to give result.
> ...



Thank you very much for your reply. Then should I wait for the possible changes in July or should I get my ACS & IELTS done soon. thnx once again


----------



## ShradhaAgr (Nov 24, 2013)

*Format of Ref letter form colleague (statutory declaration)*

Hi Everyone,

After going through the ACS site i have decided to go for the Skill Assessment by my self as the information seems to be very much complete.
Would need the help from u guys to goahead.

PLEASE can you provide me the formats of the reference letter to be taken from the colleague. 

What are the documents we need to upload for skill assessment.


Thanks in advance/


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After going through the ACS site i have decided to go for the Skill Assessment by my self as the information seems to be very much complete.
> Would need the help from u guys to goahead.
> ...


U'll find everything in the ACS assessment guide. Go through the guide. All the best.


----------



## srini.au (Dec 1, 2013)

*Need help in starting the process*

Hello Expats,

I am planning to start my process myself after looking at the confidence of expats. I was about to go with an agent, but came across this so decided to do it myself.

I want to know the steps from exactly I need to start. Is the Skill Assessment is the first step, that I need to do? There are so many threads about the process, I am little lost to find the correct one where it has step by step approach. 

It would be great, if there is already a thread, which I can refer or someone can guide me. 

Thanks in advance. 
-Srini


----------



## srini.au (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Shradha, Have you started your process? If Yes, could you please give me a heads up from where to start?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

srini.au,

The starting point is for you to see if you have 60 or more points, i.e. whether you are elegible or not.

Then:

1. Get your diploma and skills assessed.
2. Sit the IELTS test.
3. Meanwhile, get all documents together and notarized/translated.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ShradhaAgr (Nov 24, 2013)

srini.au said:


> Hi Shradha, Have you started your process? If Yes, could you please give me a heads up from where to start?


Hi srini.au,

I am about to file the ACS this weekend.


----------



## deepuhello83 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am a middle-ware (IBM WebSphere Application Server) administrator with 6 years relevant experience. 
Please suggest me which SOL I need to use for 189 visa.
Please suggest me which CSOL I need to use for 190 visa.


----------



## srini.au (Dec 1, 2013)

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi srini.au,
> 
> I am about to file the ACS this weekend.


Hi Shraddha,

I just want to make sure that. To start the process, we have to provide all your details here https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Wizard

It would be great if you can provide me some links that you followed.

Thanks


----------



## ahmedramzan (Dec 10, 2013)

*processing time after re-submission of CDR*

Respected Concerns,

This is to inform you that I have re-submitted my CDRs and other documents to engineer australia. Note that I had recieved some queries regarding documentation and after completing all the requirements I have re-submitted the CDR. Now I want to know that how much time will it take to process the CDR assessment after re-submission. Documents were recieved at Engineer Australia on 3 December 2013.


----------



## ShivRam (Dec 10, 2013)

srini.au said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am planning to start my process myself after looking at the confidence of expats. I was about to go with an agent, but came across this so decided to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am Civil Eng having 10yrs exp in field. I am planning for PR Aus.
Do you think it is right step? Pls exptat guide me...

Shiv


----------



## mandaralawani (Mar 23, 2014)

*applying for 189 skilled visa*

Hi,
Congrats on getting the Aus Visa!

I am in Singapore about to apply for 189 Skilled visa for Aus. How much is the total processing time as of now?
My profile (me and my wife are IT professionals, 31 age)

As per me , the process is as follows:
1. Submit Skills assessment to ACS (till waiting for reply, give IELTS)
2. If +ve, submit EOI (what docs needed here?)
3. Clear Police verification & Medical exams 
4. Once done, submit visa application

Is my understanding correct? 

Thanks in advance, 
Regards, 
Mandar


----------

